# A9552 billed with 78815



## karenbennett (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello anyone that can help,

I am having alot of denials from Medicaid for the A9552 when billied with 78815. I do not see the A9552 in the Medicaid Fee schedule. Does anyone if I can get this paid with an appeal to Mediciad?

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## marcyshort2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Fdg*

With Arkansas Medicaid they request we send a copy of the invoice. With this information they normally process the claim. It does take some extra steps but normally the claim gets paid.


----------

